# Pumphouse to State Bridge



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the good words, we worked hard to improve the site, glad to hear you like it. Yes, my understanding is that the fee will be increased to $5 next year. However, the season pass will be available for $20, which is a good deal.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------



## Instant_Karma (May 29, 2012)

How long will those flows last? I have been wanting to take the family down that stretch.....


----------



## MadHatter (Jul 21, 2006)

*UPC Flow*

The water level should hold (no guarantees though) read this release from the Colorado River District and make your own guess:

_GLENWOOD SPRINGS – In this year of historically low runoff, the Colorado River District, Denver Water and the Bureau of Reclamation are cooperating to add flows to the Colorado River through the Shoshone Outage Protocol for the benefit of fish, rafting and crop irrigation along the entire stretch of the mainstem from Parshall in Grand County to Grand Junction in Mesa County.

The extra water is the result of the Shoshone Outage Protocol, a part of the Colorado River Cooperative Agreement that was hammered out over the last six years by 42 West Slope entities and Denver Water.

The three reservoir operators are increasing river flows by about 450 cubic feet a second (cfs) through releases from Wolford Mountain Reservoir, Williams Fork Reservoir and Green Mountain Reservoir, respectively. Through the weekend and early next week, flows in Glenwood Canyon should hover around 1,100 cfs, to improve rafting and to aid farmers and ranchers in the Grand Valley, helping to boost flows that are too low. The 71-year average of flows for this time of the year in Glenwood Canyon is more than 6,000 cfs.

Additionally, the flows are helping to lower water temperature levels in the river along the Pumphouse area of the river in Grand County to help trout survive.

“This makes a real difference in the river,” said Colorado River District General Manager Eric Kuhn. “Since we started, you can see by the gage that the temperature of the water has come down 4 degrees Fahrenheit.”

The Protocol is designed to add water to the Colorado River when the Shoshone Hydro Plant in Glenwood Canyon is down for maintenance and not using its senior water right, which normally would have the river flowing at about 1,250 cfs through the canyon, absent the usual runoff flows. The Protocol is taking place even though all the parties have yet to sign the agreement. 

“This is a good example of how the Colorado River Cooperative Agreement can work when everybody is pitching in to help the river in a time of need,” said Lurline Underbrink Curran, the Grand County Manager.

Said Jim Lochhead, CEO/Manager of Denver Water, “This is exactly why we all came together to sign the Colorado River Cooperative Agreement – to provide benefit to the Colorado River. Denver Water is proud to be part of an effort that fulfills our goal to operate our system in a way that benefits the environment.”


Currently, the Shoshone Hydro Plant is operating at about half capacity, which requires about 700 cfs of water. Xcel Energy is unable to run Shoshone at full capacity while it works on repairs to the tunnel that runs about two miles from the Hanging Lakes power plant dam to the power plant itself. The work could last until early September.

A call on the river, such as the Shoshone 1,250 cfs water right, forces junior water rights holders to replace diverted water from reservoir storage or to stop diverting, thus boosting flows as they decline with the natural drop of the runoff throughout the summer._


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Toby, does the $80 BLM/National Park fee pass cover the fee as I believe it does at Pumphouse?


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

May go get weird at the Boombox concert at Statebridge Friday night. 

Never kayaked Pumphouse and wondering if there will be any rapis at the current 900ish level. I'm asking b/c I'd like to take my Class II+ girlfriend on it but am concerned it will either be (a.)pretty lame and long and hot or (b.) slightly over her head....

Also, is the push from Rancho to Statebridge pretty slow/drawn out for kayaks?

Thanks in advance. Run Gore quite a bit but always taken out/camped at Pumphouse. Get at me if you're in the area and on the water on Friday/Sat. morning!


----------

